# Proposed Resolutions to be Considered at our Grand Annual Communication 2012



## Blake Bowden (Oct 16, 2012)

I just happened to discover this in my inbox. Feel free to read and discuss it:

View attachment FINAL.pdf


----------



## tmcguire (Oct 16, 2012)

Dang it! Nothing about what I wanted to see. Oh well.. I guess we wait another year.


----------



## JJones (Oct 16, 2012)

Neat, I like one or two of em.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 16, 2012)

> BE IT FURTHER RESOLVED, that the following provisions of the Laws of The Grand Lodge of Texas be amended as reflected, and a new Article 225c of the Laws of the Grand Lodge be added as follows, effective January 1, 2013:
> 
> â€œâ€œArticle 225c. Any organization located in Texas which predicates its membership on Masonic membership, having Masonic purposes, and one or more Texas Masons as part of its membership or governance (other than a Lodge and other than those Masonic organizations described in Article 225) (â€œaffiliatesâ€) shall adhere to the Masonic principles as set out in the Constitution and Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas.
> 
> ...



This has bad idea and over reaching authority written all over it.


----------



## LukeD (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep...this could get messy.


----------



## chrmc (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that is quite interesting. Could anyone elaborate on how the voting etc. works at Grand Lodge? And also especially how the outcomes are distributed? Assume they are mailed to the secretaries?
Lastly what is the easiest way to get an electronic copy of the GLoTX laws? (know a 2010 version was posted here recently, but would be good to get an updated one)


----------



## JJones (Oct 16, 2012)

Easiest way I know of would be through your secretary, but I don't know if that's the fastest or cheapest way.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 16, 2012)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> This has bad idea and over reaching authority written all over it.



Not the only one, either.


----------



## NickGarner (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey, at least we might get to change the Grand Organist title to Grand Musician. :huh:

 That has to count for something :001_rolleyes:


----------



## ess1113 (Oct 17, 2012)

Regarding Resolution 26:
What is the esoteric significance of the differing arrangements of the lesser lights?  I may be more inclined to vote favorably if there was a reason for the arrangements.

ESS


----------



## ess1113 (Oct 17, 2012)

Grand lodge laws are available on CD and those include the changes.  Id post them here but not sure if thats proper.


----------



## JJones (Oct 17, 2012)

ess1113 said:


> Regarding Resolution 26:
> What is the esoteric significance of the differing arrangements of the lesser lights?  I may be more inclined to vote favorably if there was a reason for the arrangements.
> 
> ESS



I'd be very interested in learning more about this one as well.

As far as over-reaching authority goes, I seem to recall there were a few proposed resolutions last year that could have been over reaching if they had been accepted as well.  I've been a mason for several years but I've only really started paying attention to GL last year. Is this kind of thing the norm?


----------



## eduag (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone have handy footnotes for lodge distribution?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2012)

Who plans to attend Grand Lodge?


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Nov 29, 2012)

I will be there Blake Friday and Saturday with Belton 166 (JW)


----------



## JJones (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll likely be there the 2nd day.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 30, 2012)

View attachment 2012 GL Resolutions.pdf

Another copy


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 2, 2012)

So here are some footnotes I have gathered from the Proposed Resolutions. I am not a lawyer and I'm not all that smart, so if anyone gets a different take on any of these, please speak up.

1. Allows MWSAs to become 501c3 Non-Profits
2. Allows the GM to suspend a WM as opposed to only removing, also makes it a Masonic Violation to recognize and announce three protests against a candidate, and allows the GM to suspend a WM if he finds allegations meritous
3.  Makes Masons convicted of a felony (and are expelled) are not eligible for reinstatement
4.  Requires All Masonicly affiliated organizations must submit information about its Masonic purposes, governance, expected financial support and structure to GL annually
5. Makes the LG Finance Committes' report the first item of business on the last day of Grand Annual Communication as opposed to any other time on the last day
6. Makes changes to what an "edict" is. Basically an edict has no power until Grand Lodge votes on it
7. Changes the title of Grand Organist to Grand Musician
8. Suggests a few changes
...A. protests against a candidate can only be made before he is elected to receive the degrees, as opposed to any time before he is Raised
...B.	protests must be submitted in writing to the WM as opposed to just orally
.......1.	if the protestor is not a member of the lodge, the lodge can vote to accept or reject the protest
.......2.	if the protestor is a member of the lodge, his protest will be read before the lodge and his vote will count as a blackball
...C.	 After a brother receives the EA degree, Masonic charges can be issued for misconduct
9. Exempts PM's from the mandatory L.I.F.E. training to be officers
10. Reduces the amount of money from Texas Mason's per capita goes to the Masonic Youth Foundation from $1.00 to $0.10 given that the MYF seldom informs Texas Masons of the status of the foundation and their disbursements AND this $.90  balance shall be given to the Directors of the GL Masonic Library and Museum and NOT the Trustees of GL
11. Changes disbursement dates of endowment earnings to lodges from June 23rd to June 30th saving man hours on calculation
12. Charges a $10 fee for Texas Masons to attend Grand Lodge
13. Makes it to where deceased Masons, living 50 year Masons, or Life Members of a lodge may purchase an endowment for $500
14. Requires dues to be refunded to suspended Masons as opposed to only upon request
15. Basically allows brothers who purchased Endowments to transfer them even after the 12 month period
16. Requires petitioners to pay for a criminal background check to be conducted by the lodge
17. Basically the same as Resolution 16
18. Also basically the same as Resolution 16
19. Removes the "moral turpitude" language from the petitions and adds "have you ever been charged with a Class A or B misdemeanor"
20. Requires Grand Secretary to respond to a lodge's request to buy property within 30 calendar days
21. Places a handicap ramp at the 8th street entrance of Grand Lodge
22. Changes some language to GL law pertaining to when the GM removes a lodge official
23. Recognizes the Ruffians Riding Club - open to Masons only
24. Makes it to where lodges cannot apply for a waiver of jurisdiction for rejected candidates from that rejected candidate's jurisdiction 
25. Allows Texas Masons to belong to other Grand Jurisdictions even if they don't reside in that Grand Jurisdiction
26. Allows lodges to rearrange the Representatives of the Three Lesser Lights as per Lightfoot's Monitor from the 1930's as opposed to the current standard triangle on the south side of the altar


----------



## James Silva (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm here at the lodge waiting on the results of resolution 2...


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 7, 2012)

I find it interesting that the Ruffians are being considered for recognition, when the Widow's Sons are forbidden.
Anyone know the politics behind that one?


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 9, 2012)

Widows' Sons application got turned down some year back. Ruffians would have been rejected also if they hadn't withdrawn their resolution.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone want to post the results? I was there on Friday, btw. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2012)

I am awaiting some form of results posting as well... Especially Resolution #25.


----------



## scialytic (Dec 9, 2012)

Bro. Stewart said:


> I am awaiting some form of results posting as well... Especially Resolution #25.



Resolution 25 was adopted.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2012)

scialytic said:


> Resolution 25 was adopted.



Awesome!! Thanks.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 9, 2012)

OK- here we go.

Holdover #13- adopted (close vote)

1. Amended (MWSA's may not own real property) and adopted.

2. Adopted

3. Not adopted

4. Adopted

5. Adopted

6. Withdrawn

7. Adopted (as it affects the Constitution, it will hold over until next year, when it will be voted upon again)

8. Withdrawn

9. Adopted

10. Adopted

11. Adopted

12. Adopted

13. Adopted

14. Adopted

15. Adopted

16. Withdrawn

17. Tabled until the 2013 Grand Annual Communication

18. Withdrawn

19. Not adopted

20. Not adopted

21. Amended (changed "prior to the 2012 Grand Communication" to "as soon as possible") and adopted

22. Withdrawn

23. Withdrawn

24. Adopted

25. Adopted

26. Adopted


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 14, 2012)

JJones said:


> I'd be very interested in learning more about this one as well.
> 
> As far as over-reaching authority goes, I seem to recall there were a few proposed resolutions last year that could have been over reaching if they had been accepted as well.  I've been a mason for several years but I've only really started paying attention to GL last year. Is this kind of thing the norm?



I asked a learned brother from Ireland who dropped in for our stated meeting this past Tuesday evening if Ireland had a practice of, or had ever, rearranging the lesser lights differently for degrees.  He said it was not a practice there and was not sure but would check into whether they had ever been moved about.  He mentioned that the lesser lights in Ireland were arranged as are ours in Texas lodges.  

So, I am now even more interested in where this practice came from.  

Brother JJones, don't worry, many of the themes behind resolutions of Grand Lodge come up year after year.  It's akin to watching a soap opera once or twice a year.  You pretty much pick up on what "hasn't changed or transpired" in the previous six to twelve months.

Brethren I noticed WITH ALARM one of the northern jurisdictions had ONLY three resolutions to consider.  WITH ALARM because I'd never phantomed it possible to actually settle anything.  ONLY three because I'm still pretty sure it's impossible to settle anything. 

:sad:


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 14, 2012)

p.s.

So ................ brother Bill *was* paying attention back there.

He got them all right!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 14, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> p.s.
> 
> So ................ brother Bill *was* paying attention back there.
> 
> He got them all right!



That's what they pay me for. :wink:


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 15, 2012)

We generally only have a few each year; 3-6 on average since I've been in.

We arrange our lights the same way you do presently, and they don't change. In the EA Degree their location and form are specifically stated, and there's no mention of them after that.
I have to admit, I like the arrangements that surround the altar.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 17, 2012)

I have seen the lights arranged different ways for the degrees, but I can't for the life of me remember where. I will look and see if I can find it again.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 19, 2012)

It's been a busy week around Cypress Lodge No. 1423.  A brother was in for a quick visit from Scotland and said their lights were same as we had at the alter.

Did I mention busy?  Let's see.  Monday night:  Entered Apprentice degree, two esoteric turn ins by Fellow Crafts and one by a Master Mason.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 24, 2012)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> This has bad idea and over reaching authority written all over it.




I agree. It reminds me of a certain PGM [that equates himself to Deity]


----------

